# Позвоночник и простатит



## david37 (2 Ноя 2007)

Уролог сказал, что параллельно лечения простатита нужно найти хорошего невропатолога потому что у меня плохая осанка. Я ему рассказал, что сидя при правильной осанке чувствую облегчение, как будто восстанавливается кровоснабжение предстательной железы и мочеполовых органов.

Он сказал, что возможно, поскольку у меня плохая осанка, происходит уменьшение нервной активности, что влияет на функции простаты и других органов, поэтому лечиться нужно как у уролога, так и у невропатолога.

Насколько это правильно и какого невропатолога надо искать? с какой специализацией?

Спасибо за ответ.

С Уважением,
Давид.


----------



## Ell (2 Ноя 2007)

простите, Вам сколько лет? А есть еще что-то, что мешает полноценному мировосприятию?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Ноя 2007)

david37 написал(а):


> Уролог сказал, что параллельно лечения простатита нужно найти хорошего невропатолога


А простатит точно есть?


----------



## david37 (11 Ноя 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> простите, Вам сколько лет? А есть еще что-то, что мешает полноценному мировосприятию?



лет 37, есть но не знаю что, как избавлюсь от постоянного воспаления буду знать



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А простатит точно есть?



увеличение видно на УЗИ


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2007)

david37 написал(а):


> увеличение видно на УЗИ



Ой, как это не однозначно....
На вашем месте я повторил бы УЗИ у другого специалиста, на другом аппарате который не заинтересован в вашем лечении так сказать...
Если подтвердят данные первого УЗИ тогда вперед на лечение.


----------



## david37 (12 Ноя 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ой, как это не однозначно....
> На вашем месте я повторил бы УЗИ у другого специалиста, на другом аппарате который не заинтересован в вашем лечении так сказать...
> Если подтвердят данные первого УЗИ тогда вперед на лечение.



дак а на счет позвоночника - бред?


----------



## Ell (12 Ноя 2007)

А насчет позвоночника...мало у кого хорошая осанка. Вы поконкретнее и про позвоночник опишите. А дискомфорт в спине от простатита будет.


----------



## Кронмед (15 Ноя 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ой, как это не однозначно....
> .


Простатит бывают и куда более молодые.






Надо не УЗИ, а сок прстаты сдать на анализ.


----------

